# Are you interested in a NEW IAP Turning Smock?



## Dalecamino

We are working on organizing another group buy for smocks. We would like to get an idea of how many would be interested. These smocks will be the same as the last order. Zip up front, with Flapped pocket, and Knit collar. They come in six different colors. Royal Blue, Black, Grey, Tan, Red (I believe this is maroon) and Light Blue. 

This year, Jeff has arranged for a new logo that comes embroidered on the smocks. I think it's cool! Names can be embroidered on the smock as well for an extra small charge. 

*Smocks (Sizes S – XXXL) with logo embroidered: $55.00
Smocks (Sizes XXXXL+) with logo embroidered and shipped domestically, Add: $8.60
International Shipping: Has yet to be determined. Will advise later.
Embroidered name (optional): Add $5.00
Additional Insurance (optional): $2.75
Prices may be subject to change.*

Post in this thread if you are, or will be interested in purchasing. 

I'm including a preview of the logo here. There will be a link posted later for making a purchase. Thank you!


----------



## duncsuss

Do you have a ballpark estimate of the price?


----------



## Dalecamino

Yes...Ball Park is $55 I'll see if I can get the pricing nailed down and posted. Thanks, prices are important.


----------



## MRDucks2

Hey, Chuck - I am up for one. In the past have you all typically ordered your size or one size larger?


----------



## GraiDawg

yes please i was just thinking about getting a smock


----------



## duncsuss

Thanks Chuck - I'll probably go for one of these.


----------



## jttheclockman

Is this logo subject to any other use or is it exclusive??


----------



## Dieseldoc

Chuck put me in  for one. LXX. Gray

thanks

Charlie


----------



## RichAldrich

I would like two.  Thanks for taking this on Chuck!!!!!  XXL  Royal blue and Grey.


----------



## greenacres2

I'm in.  Tan XL.
earl


----------



## Don Rabchenuk

I would be interested in a blue XL


----------



## Dalecamino

MRDucks2 said:


> Hey, Chuck - I am up for one. In the past have you all typically ordered your size or one size larger?


Thanks Mike! These are sized to fit over clothing, so you would order your normal size.


----------



## Dalecamino

jttheclockman said:


> Is this logo subject to any other use or is it exclusive??


Thanks John. This logo is for the smock use ONLY. IAP logo remains for all other purposes.


----------



## Dalecamino

Dieseldoc said:


> Chuck put me in  for one. LXX. Gray
> 
> thanks
> 
> Charlie


Thanks Charlie. Stay tuned for a link to the order form in a few days or so.


----------



## wolf creek knives

Put me down for an XL Chuck.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan

Chuck - quick questions:
1 - sleeves (short)?
2 - Material?


----------



## Dalecamino

Ted iin Michigan said:


> Chuck - quick questions:
> 1 - sleeves (short)?
> 2 - Material?


Short sleeve. Could be Nylon, Rayon blend. Some kind of "ON" They are light weight for sure, and washable. I'll see if I can get a more definite answer for you.


----------



## jttheclockman

Dalecamino said:


> Thanks John. This logo is for the smock use ONLY. IAP logo remains for all other purposes.


Did you make the logo or did Jeff??


----------



## Curly

Got a picture of the smock?


----------



## Dalecamino

Curly said:


> Got a picture of the smock? Same smock as last order. Different logo.


----------



## Dalecamino

jttheclockman said:


> Did you make the logo or did Jeff??


Jeff had it made for us.


----------



## Curly

Thanks Chuck. Sorry to be a fussy shopper but do you have a picture with the sleeves showing?


----------



## jeff

jttheclockman said:


> Did you make the logo or did Jeff??


Jon Tello made the logo for us.


----------



## jeff

jttheclockman said:


> Is this logo subject to any other use or is it exclusive??


I'm not sure what you mean by "any other use".


----------



## jeff

Chuck - I added a poll to this thread.

FOLKS - please indicate your interest by voting in the poll.


----------



## Dalecamino

Curly said:


> Thanks Chuck. Sorry to be a fussy shopper but do you have a picture with the sleeves showing?


I'm looking Pete! I can tell you, they are elbow length.


----------



## Dalecamino

Curly said:


> Thanks Chuck. Sorry to be a fussy shopper but do you have a picture with the sleeves showing?





Here you go Pete! Just like these.


----------



## jeff

I have a couple of these on hand from the last buy. The sleeve comes right to the elbow. If I lay it flat and measure from the seam where the sleeve joins the body, it's 11.5"  I am 6'3", 235lb, and the large is plenty roomy over a t-shirt.


----------



## Curly

Thanks gents. I'll ponder on it for a bit.


----------



## Dieseldoc

Dieseldoc said:


> Chuck put me in  for one. LXX. Gray
> 
> thanks
> 
> Charlie


chuck:

Sound like they are running large so  Change my size to XL gray

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## Dalecamino

Dieseldoc said:


> chuck:
> 
> Sound like they are running large so  Change my size to XL gray
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Charlie


Hey Charlie, you'll have the opportunity to select your color and size when the order form is posted. 
Meanwhile, please cast your vote at the top of this thread, in the poll Jeff has posted. Thank you!


----------



## ramaroodle

Yes.  XXXL  Voted in the poll.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk

If they are running large then I would need a large. Voted in poll.


----------



## jttheclockman

jeff said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "any other use".


Can I use it on a pen??  I will be working on an IAP themed  pen. If not i will use our old one. Not sure if I will or not but just covering my bases.


----------



## greenacres2

Voted for a HECK YES after turning a new-ish white t-shirt dusty pink on Saturday.  The rosewood dust should wash out--but still it was obvious that i hadn't been cutting grass!!
earl


----------



## jeff

jttheclockman said:


> Can I use it on a pen??  I will be working on an IAP themed  pen. If not i will use our old one. Not sure if I will or not but just covering my bases.


My plan was to get it on a couple IAP items before releasing it for general use.


----------



## Rick95602

I'm in for a medium with name embroidery...so they'll know who I am when they find me slumped over the lathe


----------



## ghansen4

This could be a cool prize for the Summer Extravaganza.


----------



## Sly Dog

I’d be in for an XXL in black. Cool logo.


----------



## Dalecamino

Sly Dog said:


> I’d be in for an XXL in black. Cool logo.


Did you vote in the poll at the top? If not, please do.


----------



## duncsuss

duncsuss said:


> Thanks Chuck - I'll probably go for one of these.


Voted - and when I probably go for one, it will be size M (probably)

thanks!


----------



## jttheclockman

jeff said:


> My plan was to get it on a couple IAP items before releasing it for general use.


I guess answer is no. That is OK.


----------



## Sly Dog

Yes I voted.


----------



## Dalecamino

Here are the colors offered. Royal Blue - Black - Grey - Tan - Maroon - Light Blue. Due to the nature of the internet, colors may not be exact. But they are really close.


----------



## RNelson

I'm in for a Large Red. Yes I voted.


----------



## hcpens

I am in for one in Blue


----------



## Jarod888

Royal Blue in XL with embroidered name for me.


----------



## smargison

Interested, with my name added.  Red (maroon).


----------



## Dalecamino

hcpens said:


> I am in for one in Blue


Did you vote at the top of the page?


----------



## Dalecamino

Jarod888 said:


> Royal Blue in XL with embroidered name for me.


 Did you vote at the top of the page?


----------



## Dalecamino

smargison said:


> Interested, with my name added.  Red (maroon).


 Did you vote at the top of the page?


----------



## Dalecamino

Navy Blue has been added!!!


----------



## Jarod888

Dalecamino said:


> Did you vote at the top of the page?


Yes.


----------



## hcpens

I voted above and have made a post.


----------



## gimpy

I’m in for 2 or 3
With name


----------



## Don Rabchenuk

I would have to change from blue to Navy Blue seeing as how you have added that option.


----------



## Mr Vic

Me likey, Me wanty. . . Me voted yes for shure!


----------



## pschwizz

1 light blue Large please. When should we check back on how to purchase?


----------



## pschwizz

Make that a medium. Light blue.


----------



## acmaclaren

I'd be interested in getting one.


----------



## Dalecamino

pschwizz said:


> 1 light blue Large please. When should we check back on how to purchase?


I'm not able to give an exact date at this time. There are a few things to get set up first. Feel free to check in daily for a separate announcement.
This thread is for gathering how many are interested. Thanks! Did you vote in the poll at the top of the thread?


----------



## Dalecamino

acmaclaren said:


> I'd be interested in getting one.


Did you vote at the top of the thread?


----------



## Mr Vic

Do we know how many letters/lines for name embroidery? Willing to pay extra.


----------



## Dalecamino

Mr Vic said:


> Do we know how many letters/lines for name embroidery? Willing to pay extra.


It's $5.00 for names. Add $5.00 for each name. You are the first to ask this question. And it's a good one. I'll ask the smock company, and get back with a positive answer. Thanks!


----------



## pschwizz

Dalecamino said:


> I'm not able to give an exact date at this time. There are a few things to get set up first. Feel free to check in daily for a separate announcement.
> This thread is for gathering how many are interested. Thanks! Did you vote in the poll at the top of the thread?




I voted.


----------



## goldendj

Might need two ... Made the "mistake" of letting my 9yo daughter make her fountain pen.  She promptly sat down and wrote letters to all her classmates offering to make them each one ...


----------



## ramaroodle

Do I need to stay subscribed to this thread to be notified when these can be purchased?


----------



## Dalecamino

ramaroodle said:


> Do I need to stay subscribed to this thread to be notified when these can be purchased?


No you do not. There will be another thread posted with ordering information in the near future. I would say within a week or two. 
Watch for another announcement on the Front page.


----------



## Dalecamino

We wanted to share this photo of a mock up smock with the new logo. We are working on getting the order information announcement set up.
Please stay tuned, and Thanks for your participation!


----------



## WriteON

XL MARON w/embroidery.


----------



## Dalecamino

WriteON said:


> XL MARON w/embroidery.


OK..be sure to put that on your order form when it gets posted.


----------



## Dalecamino

Maybe a little better photo.


----------



## MikeDzien

Dalecamino said:


> Maybe a little better photo.


Love it. Where would the name be? Above or below the emblem?


----------



## Dalecamino

Above the logo, on the pocket flap or on the right breast. Your choice!


----------



## Amanap

Put me in for a couple, a blue and a black.


----------



## jeff

At long last, Chuck and I have all the details ironed out and we'll be opening up this sale sometime tomorrow, 8/30. The delay is due to us wanting to make the ordering process as easy as possible through our store, and I had to make some modifications to the standard cart pages to handle the customization options.

Chuck and I are shooting for this timeline:

Ordering opens Sun Aug 30 and closes Sat Sept 19
Order placed with smock company on Mon Sept 21
Expected receipt of bulk shipment by mid-Oct
Expected shipment to buyers by late-Oct
Costs are pretty much as stated above, but here are the min/max costs

Minimum would be a S-XL with no name, $42
Maximum would be XXXXL with name, $50
Domestic shipping is $8.40 flat rate USPS priority
International shipping is actual cost, typically around $22.00 USPS first class package (other options provided)
I am handling the individual ordering process, and Chuck is handling the bulk order and shipping to buyers.

A new thread will be posted with all the detail, and I'll post a link to that new thread here.


----------



## Scott

That is so cool!  I think I would probably get one!

scott.


----------



## RichAldrich

Thanks for the hard work you two have put in.


----------



## EdM

Yes for two red ones.... The Wife wants one too !

Not sure how the sizes will run, so... TBD !

Ed


----------



## jeff

Orders are open!

HERE are the details.


----------

